# Brisket #71



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not a big brisket fan but everyone's been talking brisket lately, making me hungry, so I burned one.

Took a small packer and cut it in half. Used a cumin rub on the flat end and some hot & spicy rub recipe off the web on the point end.

The point is over the burner and the flat is above:









My little 25lb smoker:









I like 210° to 220° for brisket and ribs. I use wet hickory sawdust with dampers closed. This smoker has a meat thermometer too. I need to wire in a switch that will shut the smoker off automatically at temperature:









Forgot to set the alarm clock and the briskets cooked 4 hours longer (16 hours total) than what I wanted. :x Oh well, it will get eaten:









Cumin Rub:
1/2 cup - coarse salt 
2 tbsp - ground black pepper
2 tbsp - paprika 
1 tbsp - cayenne pepper 
4 tsp - oregano leaves, dried 
4 tsp - granulated garlic 
1 tbsp - ground cumin

Hot 'n Spicey Rub:
6 tbsp - ground black pepper
4 tbsp - table salt
2 tbsp - granulated white sugar (I substitute dextrose)
2 tbsp - onion powder
4 tsp - mustard powder
4 tsp - garlic powder
4 tsp - chili powder
2 tsp - cayenne powder

I don't use much sugar in my beef rubs; save that for pork and chicken.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks good, Goob. I love a good smoked brisket, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks. 

I look at a fresh brisket and see corned beef. Man, I love corned beef.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The hot and spicey was a little too hot for me and Mrs Goob. The cumin recipe is one of our favorites.

Slice brisket after it cools down, and then warm it back up before serving:









Ya gotta serve beans with brisket...uh...and corn bread...where's the cornbread?


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

The cumin rub looks very yummy, I will have to try it, I have all the ingredients  So how hot did the meat get?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yonni said:


> The cumin rub looks very yummy, I will have to try it, I have all the ingredients  So how hot did the meat get?


The point, closest to the heating element, was 196° when I took it out. The flat was probably the same, maybe lower; I didn't check it. I like 180° or so, but 196° is not the end of the world. It is really tender, but more "burnt" around the edge than what we like.

Both pieces were covered in foil as I overslept; a good thing. I cook my brisket, ribs, and pulled pork roasts in aluminum throw-away foil pans; another good thing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice! I got one of those wireless meat temp probes; it has an alarm when you reach temp, no oversleeping.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nice! I got one of those wireless meat temp probes; it has an alarm when you reach temp, no oversleeping.


Sounds cool. What's the name of it? or model?


----------

